# Diary of an Eq Rider



## CruceyMoose (Dec 30, 2010)

*Brrr...it's cold out! / Award Ceremony*​Alright, hey everyone! I'm Cruce. I live in upstate New York, but that is all the information you are getting. Anyway, enough with the introductions. =P

So, currently it is -checks desktop widget- a whopping 11°F outside! Brrr. Too cold to ride. A fancy-schmancy barn in the area was planning on having a show today, but they cancelled it because of weather. I was not planning on going anyway [Sasha and I are no where NEAR ready!], but meh. So yeah. It is literally freezing out. >.< On a side note: anyone know any decent quality quarter sheets that go under the saddle that are less than $50? I really want a Newmarket sheet, but they are pretty expensive. =[ I will just stalk eBay instead maybe possibly....


Last night was the end-of award ceremony/banquet/party thing. It was pretty fun, except I made the bad decision to wear a strapless dress. It was super cute, but I spent half the night holding it up because I was dancing like crazy!


I was really annoyed because they only went up to 6th place with the ribbons. =[ I was in 8th out of 20-something. Usually they go up to 10th place at the end of year awards. Sigh. It was fun either way.


The raffle had a few amazing items I wanted. They were a portable DVD player, a pink ribbon trimmed saddle pad [my mom really wanted it for her pony, so I dropped a ticket in there], an Ariat grooming tote, a bathing kit [for the horse], a First-Aid kit [I get hysterical about Sasha's legs and health!], a leg care set with liniment, supplements, etc., and a hoof care set. You know what I got? The thing I thought was a full sleazie/jammie sheet but was actually just a navy shoulder guard...which Sasha has haha. Oops. Well, her other one is gross and dirty. I just hope this fits her - it is XL!


On a more somber note, I found out one of my horse show friends had to put her horse down. =[ They found him out in the field with a broken hock, and since he was fit, in his prime, etc., they euthanized him. RIP Sly Prince.


Ciao! <3


----------

